# Plat Map



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section to put this one in, but does anybody know of a place/website I can get access to that would have property boundaries shown? Im in the process of bidding on a house in Ionia county and want to see what the property looks like from above as well as the other properties around it.
Ive googled around a bit but cant quite come up with anything.. Thanks in advance


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.ioniacounty.org/online-services.aspx


GIS mapping should enable you to determine approximate parcel boundaries but...if it is like other places, be careful about over reliance upon the accuracy.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

What WoW said, that will show approximate boundaries. Then use google or bing maps to look at the aerial views.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

thank ya gentlemen, helped a ton!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Most libraries in the particular county you're looking for have a plat book of their county that you can borrow for free and make a copy of your area...just an idea...i'm too cheap to buy a plat book.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

While I am looking at a wad of plat books for my area, the growth of the internet and GIS has put plat books on the back burner and will probably eventually lead to reduced sales of them.

The net is the way to go and...in my area, I use it for scouting from home instead of even messing with the plat book.

Unfortunately, not all municipalities currently offer it. And, not all are free either. But, when I can jump on the computer, look up a parcel, get all the features that I could want and the name and address of the owner and even print a view....I love it. 

Like I said, it is a great scouting tool....


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Only a surveyor can tell you that.


----------

